# Leerzeichen entfernen



## Acid (19. Feb 2008)

Hallo,


würde gerne aus einen String alle Leerzeichen entfernen. Benutze dazu 
*replace("zu replacen", "")*

Welchen Sondernzeichencode muss ich dafür eintragen? Hab leider nicht die nötige info gefunden.


----------



## SlaterB (19. Feb 2008)

```
public class Test
{
    public static void main(String[] args)
    {
        String st = "a b          c d";
        st = st.replaceAll(" +","");
        System.out.println(st);
    }
}
```


----------



## Illuvatar (19. Feb 2008)

Würde dann, wenn schon, das hier nehmen:

```
st = st.replaceAll("\\s+", "");
```

Allerdings sollten regex hier unnötig sein, wenn man auf die Performance achten will:

```
st = st.replace(" ", "");
```
(entfernt dann eben, im Gegensatz zum ersten Codeschnipsel von mir, wieder nur Leerzeichen und nicht alle Whitespace-Zeichen.


----------



## Acid (20. Feb 2008)

Vielen Dank an euch zwei!


----------

